# Yard sales part duex



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I was able to score on a Marchon set with two cars for the price of $2...
Sort of an interesting chassis...
Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Which cars? I just did a Marchon trade and have been getting an education in them...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

It was a pair of Corvettes...
One yellow & black and one (bright) green.
The chassis looks like a curious mix of Tycoish wheels with a can motor & traction magnets later used by Tomy...
They seem to move along the track pretty well...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i gotta look at my chassis when I get home. i had a pair of Firebirds, one red, one white, with HP-7-looking chassis. When I mentioned them in a thread, a guy here on the board said he needed the red one... so I traded him for a silver Corvette with SCCA-type markings... it came with a cool orange chassis that may be similar to the ones you're talking about.

I bet the bodies are 22093 and 22094 on this page:

http://hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/searchsl?func=browse&txt=Marchon+&what=0&index=0

(unfortunately, they're 2 of the Corvettes that he doesn't have pictures for, but the written descriptions match...)

hey Chris, you reading this? did the Firebird get there yet?

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Yeah, that is probably them...
I wonder if that guy needs pictures of the cars?
Scott


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Just curious.. I never had marchon and do they run on any HO track? I was told that Matchbox dont run on HO track correct? I never seen matchbox HO before. 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Matchbox cars WILL run on the standard track *IF* you widen the pickup shoes a bit.
The Matchbox track used rails that were closer together (narrower) in their narrow minded approach to the slot buisness. It is my guess that they would have sold alot better if they were compatable straight out of the box. Matchbox made some very neat and unique bodies!

Marchon will run on the standard tracks too, without any mods. They are torquey lil things that are fun to run. They will haul a diecast body around your track without even grunting! The odd wheelbase of the marchon lends itself to these swaps quite nicely, too!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Matchbox cars WILL run on the standard track *IF* you widen the pickup shoes a bit.
> The Matchbox track used rails that were closer together (narrower) in their narrow minded approach to the slot buisness. It is my guess that they would have sold alot better if they were compatable straight out of the box. Matchbox made some very neat and unique bodies!
> 
> Marchon will run on the standard tracks too, without any mods. They are torquey lil things that are fun to run. They will haul a diecast body around your track without even grunting! The odd wheelbase of the marchon lends itself to these swaps quite nicely, too!


Ahh thanks joez870 for the info. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

WesJY said:


> Just curious.. I never had marchon and do they run on any HO track?Wes


Marchons run fine on HO track...
They are Tyco/Tomyish sized...

Scott


----------



## Abominus (Dec 25, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> hey Chris, you reading this? did the Firebird get there yet?
> 
> --rick



Rick,

Yes, I just happened to catch this thread. The Firebird arrived and looks great. Thanks again.

Chris


----------



## Abominus (Dec 25, 2004)

If you want to see additional pictures of Marchon cars, check the below link and look under the post from fordcowboy. He posted some Marchon catalog scans. A little small, but the yellow and green Corvettes are there.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=99212


And if anyone has 1988 or 1989 Marchon catalogs, I would really like to see them. Every time I find a set from those years, the paperwork is always missing.

noddaz: What was the name of the set you got? Or was the box and paperwork missing?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*The Fire Ball 500*



> noddaz: What was the name of the set you got? Or was the box and paperwork missing?


 The track was in a "generic" box... 
But there is paper work in the bottom.
It is the Fire Ball 500 set...

Scott


----------

